# Crappie USA



## triton_owner (Dec 18, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone is fishing the crappie USA tournament in 2 weeks?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

The April 13th tourny?


----------



## Golden_Eye (Jan 15, 2009)

Where is it out of?


----------



## slowrollin (May 20, 2012)

its out of sandusky,,i believe registration deadline was march 29th..


----------

